# Irene



## oivind_dahle (Aug 28, 2011)

Did all our members on the East coast survive?

I hope everybody is ok


----------



## riverie (Aug 28, 2011)

Every store is still close and no public transportation so far in NYC, but i'm okay here. Irene got downgraded to category 1 and tropical storm. My friend in Westchester, NY got a flood in her area though  thanks for your concern Oivind.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 28, 2011)

I fared relatively well. Probably $400-500 worth of damage from flooding, but could have been much worse. We didn't lose electricity or telephone service. 

We got about 10" of rain and a good number of trees was toppled over.

M


----------



## riverie (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm glad you're okay Marko, sorry for the damaged though ....


----------



## Darkhoek (Aug 28, 2011)

Good to hear you are all ok, guys. She really looked like a cranky ***** when approaching land. Luckily she calmed down before that.

DarKHOeK


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 28, 2011)

my restaurants still closed but I can't get in to see if we're flooded. No subway service from Jamaica right now. My house is fine a little peeled paint.
Glad everyone else is okay.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;47GV8Zy7alw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47GV8Zy7alw&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## jmforge (Aug 28, 2011)

You guys in NYC dodged a bullet. If that storm had been pushing a big enough surge to flood any of the subway tunnels in lower Manhattan, it could have been bad for many weeks or months trying to sort through all of that old wiring and such.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 28, 2011)

Hell..some of those subway lines flood if a big dog pisses down a ventilation grate. I recall the #7 being paritcularly tempermental.
From the reports I got, it wasn't so bad. I got a couple of puddles in the basement.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 28, 2011)

LMAO. I'm not sure what is funnier, the idiots running around the streets or the weatherman trying to feign indignation instead of cracking up while trying not to get blown over. Note that there is not a single hair out of place even though the wind is blowing at 30-40 knots.:biggrin:


Dave Martell said:


> [video=youtube;47GV8Zy7alw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47GV8Zy7alw&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## ecchef (Aug 28, 2011)

The commentary is just so stupid. People die every day from cancer and heart attacks too; I'm sure not one of them pre-planned it. Yeah, people are driving around. Maybe they HAVE to. Goofy kids are having fun. Bring in a UN peacekeeping force. A farmer was killed feeding his animals. Guess what...that's how the poor bastard survives. It's not like he's not going to the office today because he doesn't want to get his Benz soiled. It would be so much better if weather reporting was done by robots & actually focused on the weather.

I would have enjoyed watching that guy get his head sliced off by a flying stop sign. :rofl2:


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 28, 2011)

In 2009 9 people died about every 2 minutes,(according to the CDC http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/deaths.htm ) yes this is sad, but it happens. 
Del


----------



## jmforge (Aug 28, 2011)

ecchef said:


> I would have enjoyed watching that guy get his head sliced off by a flying stop sign. :rofl2:


 It would have been doubly funny if said stop sign careened off the stump of his neck and chopped off that rednecks pecker. That which has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 29, 2011)

DC came through without any real issues. Was a bit worse down towards ********, and out towards Eastern Shore.



[Edit -- that's funny, the BBS software turned Rich-mond (Va) into ******** :lol2:]


----------



## jmforge (Aug 29, 2011)

it looks like the folks who are suffering the most are those up in New England where they are just not equipped to handle that amount of rainfall.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like she cleaned up:

http://izismile.com/2011/08/29/daily_picdump_95_pics-95.html


----------

